# ملفات تجعلك فني هاتف جوال



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (12 أغسطس 2007)

ها هي اليك و اذا اعجبت فاطلب المزيد


----------



## م المصري (12 أغسطس 2007)

تسلم ايدك بجد ,,,,,,,,,,

,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## مروان حسون (13 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...
حبذا لو كان هناك المزيد من هذه الملفات...ويا ريت تكون واضحة اكثر


----------



## alaa523 (13 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saadgor (14 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tornido2010 (24 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكرا يا باشا تسلم ايدك


----------



## م/شيماء (25 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المبدع 79 (25 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير:14:


----------



## mohandsyasser (25 أغسطس 2007)

*المزيد*

شكرا...
اريد المزيد من فضلك ​


----------



## عومةعبدو (25 أغسطس 2007)

*merci*

merci pour les photos


----------



## م.سعد نجم (25 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على الصور
بالفعل اعجبتنى 
وننتظر المزيد ....


----------



## مروة 1022 (26 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خير بشمهندس محمد 
يا ريت المزيد
احنا منتظرين:75: :20:


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (26 أغسطس 2007)

الليلة ان شاء الله سوف ابحث عن القرص 
و اضيف بعض منها


----------



## اية مهندسه اتصالات (26 أغسطس 2007)

عايزاكو تساعدونى انى الاقى وظيفه
انا مهندسه اتصالات مصريه


----------



## sambawe (26 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس وياريت فعلا المزيد من الملفات ديه


----------



## صابر الشميري (28 أغسطس 2007)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## فريد شوقى بطرس (1 سبتمبر 2007)

جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## sambadr (1 سبتمبر 2007)

très b1 merci


----------



## محمدصلاح علي حمودة (13 سبتمبر 2007)

to eng. aya
if u seeking a career really send ur cv to.
msahamouda*********** (communications engineer)


----------



## shaer_alneil (13 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*كفر العيص- كوم حمادة -البحيرة*

شكرا جزيلا
نريد المزيد
وياريت لو تكون برامج
:33: :33: :33: :33: :33: :33: :33: :33: :33: :33: :33: :33: :33:


----------



## كرم الدين (20 سبتمبر 2007)

بوركت
انااساسا فني موبايلات


----------



## حفيد رسول الله (21 سبتمبر 2007)

ايه الحلاوة دى انا لسه اخويه فاتح سنترال
محتاج كل شىء عن المحمول


----------



## ميسم الحمداني (22 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر و بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.زحل (22 سبتمبر 2007)

يااخت انا اول مره اسمع مهندسة اتصالات تبحث عن وظيفه انت ماتدري انه الشركات هي اللي تدور على المهندسين وبالاخص مهندسين الاتصالات ممكن تردي علي اذا كان عندك شهادة السيسكو.....


----------



## م.حذيفة الجواش (23 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور على هذا الموضوع المتميز
وجزاك اللع عنا كل خير


----------



## [email protected] (26 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير و رمضان كريم


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (26 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م_عبداللطيف (26 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على الصور


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (26 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكرا يا باشا مهندس تسلم ايدك


----------



## سلام العالم (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

​
جزآكم الله خيراً أخي ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه

​
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​​*


----------



## جواد الواسطي (26 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر بارك الله فيك لاكن لو كانت الصور اوضح مع ذلك بارك الله بجهودك


----------



## مهندس همكي (28 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور على هذه الصور


----------



## محمود حمدي السعدني (29 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا .... وشكرا لك.


----------

